# If you've got time to kill...



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Seriously have a watch of this video..

I know waterless washing has been around for some time but it kinda makes sense when you hear this guy talking about it..






What are your thoughts? :buffer:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I wish he'd look straight at camera, I lasted 2 minutes and found it disconcerting watching him looking over my left shoulder.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting video. He is probably right, waterless may well be the future. I was put off using a rinseless wash for a long time but now this is my standard way of washing. Maybe I need to make the same mental leap as I did with rinseless


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Ive seen his video where he cleans a white Tesla "that hasn't been cleaned for a month ". It also doesn't look like its been anywhere for a month. 
I'm cleaning a white Tesla on Tuesday that hasn't been cleaned for 3 weeks and i'm pretty sure the spray on wipe off method wont be suitable.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Waterless washing might be fine in California, but in central Scotland mid-winter? I don't think so.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Andy-P said:


> Waterless washing might be fine in California, but in central Scotland mid-winter? I don't think so.


I think that is the issue for me.

I like the idea of these products and understand the theory, but whenever I see videos for these touchless washs, it looks a bit sus to see the sponge effortlessly leave a perfectly clean stripe first pass and I do find myself wondering how fresh and light the coat of dirt was in the first place.

A bit like the adverts you see on tv for some cleaning products lol.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't argue with him. :thumb:

2 points - he's spot on about how swirls and worse occur mostly during the 
drying stages, along with his assertion that it's 90% technique and 10% 
product. If you were to believe DW at the moment, you'd be forgiven for 
thinking those figures are polar opposites 

Also, he did qualify what "waterless" was - probably more correctly it's hose-less,
so anyone using rinseless wash is included. I embraced this technology 6 years
ago and I'm not looking back. When I had my car taken into a detailing studio
for a wet-sand back in September, it was orange-peel reduction rather than 
swirl correction that caused it to receive its first ever machining...

The car after its decon treatment, ready to go in...



















Full story here...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Black_S3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Seriously have a watch of this video..
> 
> I know waterless washing has been around for some time but it kinda makes sense when you hear this guy talking about it..
> 
> ...


That's got to be the worst marketing video from CG yet.

Starts off ok about embracing new tech which I agree with but then goes on to say the waterless stuff has better stuff in it than their water products? If it's better why aren't they using it in water wash stuff.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lowiepete said:


> I can't argue with him. :thumb:
> 
> 2 points - he's spot on about how swirls and worse occur mostly during the
> drying stages, along with his assertion that it's 90% technique and 10%
> ...


Just started using Megs D114 or D115 depending on how I feel so easy and makes sense decided to try as want the new car to look clean and as it s Dark Grey it's a nightmare







Did take a leap of faith and now it seems mad to get the jet wash jose etc out another point to make is when you see the drive in wash guys they use LOADS of water and how many wash mits and still swirls and water marks !! Don't know how many vids and discussions on here about poor car wash / Valeters / car dealers etc and poor washing procedures all with buckets and water.


----------



## adias (May 31, 2013)

Anyone tried Pinnacle Liquid Crystal Waterless Wash Concentrate with Carnauba?

The newest one is Mothers Waterless Wash & Wax. It is outstanding but expensive as it is not available in concentrate.

Anyone compare the new Mothers product to Pinnacle?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Interesting video. He is probably right, waterless may well be the future. I was put off using a rinseless wash for a long time but now this is my standard way of washing. Maybe I need to make the same mental leap as I did with rinseless


what waterless are you using lowejackson


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> I can't argue with him. :thumb:
> 
> 2 points - he's spot on about how swirls and worse occur mostly during the
> drying stages, along with his assertion that it's 90% technique and 10%
> ...


I dont see how drying a car causes all so said swirls or any other damage, Use a good quality shampoo and not the waterless or rinsless gimmicks, They are not on the same par as a quality shampoo. rinse car and there will be only odd spots on the car. little dab with quality drying towel. 
swirls and damage i;ve always found down to the fault of rinsless and waterless.
try them on soft paint and you;ll see what poor products they are


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

How do these effect the current protection on the car?

I've seen (turtle wax I think) in asda for £3, they do a wash and there's also a creamy wash & wax.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> what waterless are you using lowejackson


Only tried Optimum Opticlean and the Poorboys version, still have that mental block and currently sticking to rinseless


----------



## v8soarer_1991 (May 31, 2009)

Swirls are caused by lack of technique and careless for the condition of you working area and tools.

Plus you should pressure wash the car before you start washing the car.

Let's hope a certain paint company does not release their "no wash ever" paint on cars.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

nice video but...more contact with the camera!


----------

